
Callbell: Scale support/sales via Facebook Messenger and other messaging apps - CarloMorandi
https://www.callbell.eu/en/
======
CarloMorandi
Hi HN! At Callbell we are trying to build what I would define as Facebook
Messenger, WhatsApp and Telegram made for teams. What we are trying to do is
to re-think those 3 platforms for sales / support teams rather than 1to1 use.

Check out more at: [https://www.callbell.eu/en/](https://www.callbell.eu/en/)

Any feedback is more than welcome!

------
Julioredondo
Sounds great! Are you using the official WhatsApp Business API?

~~~
CarloMorandi
Yes, we do! In order to do so, every company we onboard need to get access to
the WhatsApp Business API (most of them pass via Twilio as it's the fastest
way at the moment)

~~~
Julioredondo
Sounds promising!

